# Shorts under shorts?



## mkjaekmi (Jan 5, 2008)

What are those tight shorts that the players wear under their shorts? Where can I buy them?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

they are called compression shorts and why the hell do you want them?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> they are called compression shorts and why the hell do you want them?


Jizzy goes commando when he balls?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

adam said:


> Jizzy goes commando when he balls?


boxers? i assume athletes substitute them from having to wear boxers underneath


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

**** the compression shorts. Only way to ball is with a stache, Kidd style.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

adam said:


> **** the compression shorts. Only way to ball is with a stache, Kidd style.


ha, he had that **** Pink Panther style


----------



## mkjaekmi (Jan 5, 2008)

Why do most players wear them?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

mkjaekmi said:


> Why do most players wear them?


Do you really want an in-detail explanation? Boxers easily ride up in athletic activity. There are other anatomical reasons, but that's as far as I'm going to go into that area.

I couldn't imagine competing without compression shorts.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

mkjaekmi said:


> Why do most players wear them?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compression_shorts


----------



## mkjaekmi (Jan 5, 2008)

Exactly my point, so there you have it Jizzy


----------



## Stack Jack (Jan 1, 2008)

when i wear them when i play it feels like your not wearing anthing.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's so you don't see the player's penis when they're up in the air with their legs up and the baseline cameramen take photos.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

giordun said:


> It's so you don't see the player's penis when they're up in the air with their legs up and the baseline cameramen take photos.


What if we want to see the players penis when he leaps, all manly, into the air?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

R-Star said:


> What if we want to see the players penis when he leaps, all manly, into the air?


Use the internet.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

go to your local sports store. they are much more comfortable to ball in then boxers.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

giordun said:


> Use the internet.


If you can find Shaqs penis on the internet, I havent found it yet. 
If you meant use your imagination, then the answer is, I do.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

R-Star said:


> If you can find Shaqs penis on the internet, I havent found it yet.
> If you meant use your imagination, then the answer is, I do.


I've seen Rodman's one.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

giordun said:


> I've seen Rodman's one.


I heard he has a piercing through it. _Exotic_


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Search a Rodman mix on YouTube it's at the very end he pulls his pants down and he's not wearing boxers OR compression shorts.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

LameR said:


> Do you really want an in-detail explanation? Boxers easily ride up in athletic activity. There are other anatomical reasons, but that's as far as I'm going to go into that area.
> 
> I couldn't imagine competing without compression shorts.


ok, that's fine and all, but why do they make them so long? they look ugly sticking out underneath the shorts.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

giordun said:


> Search a Rodman mix on YouTube it's at the very end he pulls his pants down and he's not wearing boxers OR compression shorts.


I remember that! That was disgusting. :lol:

Still a great player though.


----------



## bandits1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Mateo said:


> ok, that's fine and all, but why do they make them so long? they look ugly sticking out underneath the shorts.


That just means your shorts are too short. This ain't the '70s. 












:devil2:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

besides the obvious reasons already stated, it keeps your thigh muscles warm, and keeps your loose.


----------

